# Ladebildschirm / Splash-Screen von Applets ersetzen



## karambara (16. Nov 2006)

Hi!
Bei Java-Applets kommt am Anfang, wenn das Applet geladen wird ja immer dieser Standard-Java-Ladebildschirm (sieht ein bisschen aus wie eine Sonne). Wie kann man den ersetzen bzw. abschalten?


----------



## Wildcard (16. Nov 2006)

nüscht


----------



## AlArenal (16. Nov 2006)

Genau genommen: jar nüscht


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Nov 2006)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/guide/plugin/developer_guide/special_attributes.html


----------



## Wildcard (16. Nov 2006)

Also mit Applets kennst du dich aus  :toll:


----------



## AlArenal (16. Nov 2006)

UI! Dass die Leute aus Santa Clara ihre Features aber auch immer so gut verstecken müssen!


----------



## karambara (16. Nov 2006)

Hey, Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------

